# Βατικανό: Όπισθεν ολοταχώς!



## Costas (Feb 4, 2009)

Προσέξτε στο άρθρο και το στραμπουληγμένο "αποκατεστηθέντες".


----------



## nickel (Feb 4, 2009)

Για το Ολοκαύτωμα κάνεις έτσι; Εγώ νόμιζα ότι έκαναν πίσω ολοταχώς στη Γεωκεντρική θεωρία.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 4, 2009)

_η καταστροφή της Νέας Ορλεάνης από τον τυφώνα Κατρίνα ήταν θεϊκή προσταγή- « δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι ισοπεδώθηκαν και οι πέντε κλινικές που κάνουν αμβλώσεις » είπε _

...είπε ο επικεφαλής μιας εκκλησίας που, όπως οι περισσότερες «επίσημες» εκκλησίες έχει στους κόλπους της ένα σωρό παιδόφιλους. Μάλιστα.
Φυσικά αρνείται το Ολοκαύτωμα, πόσο μάλλον από τη στιγμή που οι Ναζιστές μας έκαναν τη χάρη και έκαψαν Τσιγγάνους (α πα πα!), για να μην πω και ομοφυλόφιλους. Αγάπα τον πλησίον σου είπατε; Κομάν; Ο καλός Σαμαρείτης;

Και με την ευκαιρία, κάτι πολύ αστείο που κυκλοφορεί ευρύτερα στο διαδίκτυο:

Dear Dr. Laura,

Thank you for doing so much to educate people regarding God's Law. I have learned a great deal from your show, and I try to share that knowledge with as many people as I can. When someone tries to defend the homosexual lifestyle, for example, I simply remind him that Leviticus 18:22 clearly states it to be an abomination. End of debate.

I do need some advice from you, however, regarding some of the specific laws and how to best follow them.

1. When I burn a bull on the altar as a sacrifice, I know it creates a pleasing odor for the Lord (Lev. 1:9). The problem is my neighbors. They claim the odor is not pleasing to them. Should I smite them?

2. I would like to sell my daughter into slavery, as sanctioned in Exodus 21:7. In this day and age, what do you think would be a fair price for her?

3. I know that I am allowed no contact with a woman while she is in her period of menstrual uncleanliness (Lev. 15:19-24). The problem is, how do I tell? I have tried asking, but most women take offense.

4. Lev. 25:44 states that I may indeed possess slaves, both male and female, provided they are purchased from neighboring nations. A friend of mine claims that this applies to Mexicans, but not Canadians. Can you clarify? Why can't I own Canadians?

5. I have a neighbor who insists on working on the Sabbath. Exodus 35:2 clearly states he should be put to death. Am I morally obligated to kill him myself?

6. A friend of mine feels that even though eating shellfish is an abomination (Lev. 11:10), it is a lesser abomination than homosexuality. I don't agree. Can you settle this?

7. Lev. 21:20 states that I may not approach the altar of God if I have a defect in my sight. I have to admit that I wear reading glasses. Does my vision have to be 20/20, or is there some wiggle room here?

8. Most of my male friends get their hair trimmed, including the hair around their temples, even though this is expressly forbidden by Lev.19:27. How should they die?

9. I know from Lev. 11:6-8 that touching the skin of a dead pig makes me unclean, but may I still play football if I wear gloves?

10. My uncle has a farm. He violates Lev. 19:19 by planting two different crops in the same field, as does his wife by wearing garments made of two different kinds of thread. (cotton/polyester blend) He also tends to curse and blaspheme alot. Is it really necessary that we go to all the trouble of getting the whole town together to stone them? (Lev.24:10-16) Couldn't we just burn them to death at a private family affair like we do with people who sleep with their in-laws? (Lev. 20:14)

I know you have studied these things extensively, so I am confident you can help.

Thank you again for reminding us that God's word is eternal and unchanging.

Your devoted disciple and adoring fan.


----------



## Costas (Feb 4, 2009)

Ολοκαύτωμα, αμβλώσεις, σε λίγο θα αγιοποιήσει και τον Άντε Πάβελιτς.


----------



## Costas (Feb 10, 2009)

Προμοτάροντας τα συχωροχάρτια (ξεκίνησε με τον προηγούμενο, αλλά ο τωρινός τα προωθεί, λέει, περισσότερο). Πάντως, προς το παρόν δεν τα πουλάνε.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2009)

Σχετική παραπομπή προς τα indulgences = συχωροχάρτια θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε και στο νήμα με το indulge. Αν είναι δυνατό, σαν τον Κωνσταντίνο κι εμείς, να κάνουμε indulge, indulge, πολύ indulge, και στο τέλος να πάρουμε κι ένα συχωροχάρτι να κερδίσουμε τη βασιλεία των ουρανών.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Feb 10, 2009)

Costas said:


> σε λίγο θα αγιοποιήσει και τον Άντε Πάβελιτς.


Δεν χρειάζεται, τους καλύπτει η οσιοποίηση του αιματηρού αρχιεπισκόπου - συνεργάτη του από τον Πάπα Ιωάννη Παύλο προ δεκαετίας.


----------



## Costas (Feb 10, 2009)

Ναι, κι εγώ τον Στέπινατς είχα στο μυαλό μου όταν έγραφα για τον Πάβελιτς. Στο λινκ που έδωσες λέει:

The Los Angeles-based Simon Wiesenthal Center, an international Jewish human rights group, urged postponement of the ceremony until independent scholars could study Stepinac’s record in _the Vatican’s still-secret World War II archives_. The Vatican ignored the request.

Εφτασφράγιστα!

Θα 'ρθει η ώρα και του Τίσο...

Αμ οι Ρώσοι, που αγιοποίησαν τον τελευταίο τσάρο;! Απροπό, δεν είναι μάρτυρας, λέει, αλλά passion bearer, ρωσιστί страстотéрпец, strastoterpets. Πώς το λέμε εμείς αυτό; Η Βικιπαίδεια το λέει "ο το πάθος φέρων". Εδώ, πάλι, το λέει "αθλοφόρος":

Μέγαν εὕρατο ἐν τοῖς κινδύνοις,
σὲ ὑπέρμαχον ἡ οἰκουμένη,
*Ἀθλοφόρε* τὰ ἔθνη τροπούμενον.
Ὡς οὖν Λυαίου καθεῖλες τὴν ἔπαρσιν,
ἐν τῷ σταδίῳ θαρρύνας τὸν Νέστορα,
οὕτως Ἅγιε,
Μεγαλομάρτυς Δημήτριε,
Χριστὸν τὸν Θεὸν ἱκέτευε,
δωρήσασθαι ἡμῖν τὸ μέγα ἔλεος.

Tone Three
The world has found you to be a great defense against tribulation
and a vanquisher of heathens, O *Passion-bearer*.
As you bolstered the courage of Nestor,
who then humbled the arrogance of Lyaios in battle,
Holy Demetrius, entreat Christ God to grant us great mercy.

Καλό μού φαίνεται το αθλοφόρος (παθοφόρος, δε λέει). Πιστεύω, μάλιστα, ότι αυτοί που το έγραψαν, κάτι θα ξέρουν.


----------



## nickel (Feb 11, 2009)

Ο Δημήτριος ήταν στρατηλάτης και αθλοφόρος (δηλ. «νικητής τού κακού και των εχθρών τού χριστιανισμού»). Να δίνανε τον τίτλο στον Νιέφσκι, θα το καταλάβαινα. Στον Νικόλαο, όμως; Αυτός το μόνο που έκανε ήταν ότι έκατσε και πέθανε σαν καλός χριστιανός (δεν είπε «Αποτάσσομαι το χριστιανισμό! Κουμούνι θα γίνω! Μόνο αφήστε με να ζήσω»).

Δεν ξέρω να έχουμε κάτι στα ελληνικά (άντε να τον λέγαμε «νεομάρτυρα») γιατί αυτό είναι φρέσκο της ρωσικής εκκλησίας. Εμείς ποιον να ανακηρύξουμε μάρτυρα; Τον Αλέξανδρο που τον δάγκωσε η μαϊμού;


----------



## Costas (Feb 11, 2009)

Μάρτυρα (ή νεομάρτυρα), λέει, δεν τον ανακηρύξανε, γιατί δεν πέθανε για την πίστη, απλώς δέχτηκε το θάνατό του όπως λες εσύ, με ελπίδα στο Θεό και καρτερία κλπ. (του είχανε κόψει το βούτυρο και τον καφέ τους τελευταίους μήνες της ζωής του), οπότε, αθλοφόρος ή τέλος πάντων στραστοτέρπετς (στρατοκάστερ μου θυμίζει αυτό). Η έννοια των άθλων και της άθλησης μεταστοιχειώνεται στο χριστιανισμό (το στεφάνι της νίκης είναι η σωτηρία της ψυχής μετά τους αγώνες που έδωσε ο αθλητής χριστιανός).

Ο Δημήτριος δεν ήταν στρατηλάτης, απλός αξιωματικός ήτανε. Μετά τον κάνανε διάφορα, γιατί πίστευαν ότι προστάτευε την πόλη θαυματουργικά.

Μην είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι φρούτο της Ρωσικής εκκλησίας μόνο. Δηλαδή, μπορεί να είναι ρωσικό φρούτο ως κατηγορία αγιοποίησης, αλλά μπορεί ο όρος στραστοτέρπετς να είναι γνωστός σε άλλες χρήσεις και όντως να αποδίδεται με τον αθλοφόρο, τουλάχιστον σε υμνογραφικά συμφραζόμενα. Θα μας χρειαζόταν ένας ρωσομαθής εν προκειμένω. To страсть, πάντως, ένα ονλάιν λεξικό το μεταφράζει όντως passion. Όσο για το bear, μου βγάζει медведь (σαν τον πρόεδρο, ένα πράμα), αλλά είναι η αρκούδα, όχι το ρήμα!

Άρχισα να παραληρώ, πάω για ύπνο!


----------

